# Need wig help



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Need help with finding a wig for my mask I am making, I am making a silicone clown mask for a punk styled clown costume. I really like the look of these wigs, does anyone know of where to get them, I have already checked around and can't find something like them.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That "hair" sorta looks like fake fur, maybe you could hit the fabric store & see what they have in the way of faux fur.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I saw them before at spencers alon time ago. But you have to use lots of make-up and liquid latex to make it look like that nad blend in right.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks you guys, apparently scream team does the Fx for those guys and found the wig on the scream team website.


----------

